# Birth Registration Office



## ouzhantekin

大家好

我在网路上查了一下就发现英文里面可以这么说：Birth Registration Office 不过还是不确定适不适合我将会讲的情况。

我刚刚搬到伊斯坦堡来所以必须拿一些文件到一个政府机构做注册说我的新地址是在这里， 这是我的租房合约等等。我这样才可以在下一个大选举投票。所以我所说的这个机构中文里怎么说？

我觉得达陆和台湾不一样，所以欢迎来自不同的朋友们发表意见。

p.s.如果你们看不懂我的中文，请告诉我， 我会用英文解释的。


----------



## SuperXW

这类事情，在大陆一般是在「当地派出所」办理的。「派出所」是中国警察部门的基层机构，即local police office。


----------



## ouzhantekin

SuperXW said:


> 这类事情，在大陆一般是在「当地派出所」办理的。「派出所」是中国警察部门的基层机构，即local police office。



是喔(⊙o⊙)? 我说的跟警察没什么关系不过如果那件事在派出所处理的话， 也行？谢谢

台湾呢？


----------



## Youngfun

好像楼主的问题是想问怎么翻译那个东西，而不是问在国内是在哪儿办那件事的……
每个国家的行政体制不同，如果某些别的国家的部门在国内是没有的，我们也要根据意思去翻译，而不是说出国内一个相同作用的部门。
按照楼主的英语 Birth Registration Office，我会翻译成：

出生登记处

或：

户籍登记处


----------



## Skatinginbc

ouzhantekin said:


> 台湾呢？


Birth registration is handled in 戶政事務所.


ouzhantekin said:


> 必须拿一些文件到一个政府机构做注册说我的新地址是在这里， 这是我的租房合约等等。我这样才可以在下一个大选举投票。所以我所说的这个机构中文里怎么说？


 Resident registration is handled in 戶政事務所 as well.


SuperXW said:


> 这类事情，在大陆一般是在「当地派出所」办理的。


警政不分???


----------



## ouzhantekin

Youngfun said:


> 好像楼主的问题是想问怎么翻译那个东西，而不是问在国内是在哪儿办那件事的……
> 每个国家的行政体制不同，如果某些别的国家的部门在国内是没有的，我们也要根据意思去翻译，而不是说出国内一个相同作用的部门。
> 按照楼主的英语 Birth Registration Office，我会翻译成：
> 
> 出生登记处
> 
> 或：
> 
> 户籍登记处



感谢你帮我把我的意思弄清楚， 你明白了我的意思。



Skatinginbc said:


> Birth registration is handled in 戶政事務所.
> 
> Resident registration is handled in 戶政事務所 as well.



如果你所说的是一个directorate之类的机构的话， 就是我需要的答案！谢谢


----------



## stellari

Birth Registration和你的情况并不一样吧。你所做的事情是“户籍迁移”而不是“出生登记”。在大陆处理前者的机构是（派出所里的）“户籍科（处）”或“户籍办公室”。如果你所去的office是一个独立的机构，而不是某个机构内部的一个小办公室，那么我推荐用“户籍处”。


----------



## stellari

Skatinginbc said:


> 警政不分???


不是，大部分的社会公共事务，比如结婚，殡葬，福利，收养等都是由“民政局”完成。只有户口登记是放在公安部门的。这可能是出于对中国大量人口的户籍和犯罪登记管理的便利等原因。总之，户籍登记被看作是非常严肃的警察事务，而非简单的民政事务。


----------



## zhg

土耳其也有户籍制度么这不是只有在中国才有这个概念吗，我觉得“房管局”可能更合理。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 警政不分???


我觉得这确实有些警政不分，不管出于什么原因什么目的……
话说你一土耳其帅哥会中文就算了，还会发表情卖萌……(⊙o⊙)


----------



## Youngfun

zhg said:


> 土耳其也有户籍制度么这不是只有在中国才有这个概念吗，我觉得“房管局”可能更合理。


西方大多数国家情况类似台湾的“户政事务所”，“出生登记”和“住宿登记”都是同一个部门办的。
或者换一句话说，就是大陆的“民政局”+“派出所户籍科”的结合。


----------



## zhg

问题是他们有没有户籍这一说，按我理解他只不过是更改了租房合同的地址他的现在的居住地址不是他户口上的地址户籍地址，还是他们根本不区分这两个地址的。

举个例子吧：比如我户籍在南京我现在去北京工作，我在北京租了套房子，现在我跑去派出所说我要改户籍好像不行吧。


----------



## Youngfun

谢谢你得解释。我一直以为：户籍=residence

西方国家好像不区分两者。一般以长期居住的住址为residence。打个比方，如果在北京租了房子，并打算长期住在北京住，就可以把residence迁到北京。


----------



## Yujan Chou

FYI, 香港政府有the Births and Deaths General Register Office，中文名叫做：生死登記總處。聽起來像是某個清朝衙門。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

谁起的名啊
生死登记……


----------



## Skatinginbc

生死登記……森羅殿的生死簿.


Yujan Chou said:


> 聽起來像是某個清朝衙門。


聽起來像是現代化的陰曹地府.


----------

